# Fading in and out, it's an improvement.



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I know someone on here will answer this and not see why I don't understand what is going on. This area has just gone digital, apparently the last one in country, for TV.

I watch TV on my computer using a thumb sized receiver in a USB port, and have been digital for a few years. When I tune to update stuff, I get offered 5 sources I can use. Until the switchover, I have had 73 channels (mainly crap) and have used one source (Emley Moor) without problems. I could say a lot about channels coming and going and other annoyances, but I am trying to get down to the essence of my problem.

If I tune into, say, Bilsdale, why do some channels work and then go away (no signal)? Are they relaying signals that are crappy and so drift in and out? If so, why did they work until last week when we changed over and the signal strength was increased (so they say, and who would doubt them) and now are only receivable during the day, I thought (going back to Luxembourg and a tuneable heterodyne radio made at home) that signal strength was improved at night due to mumble mumble heavyside mumble.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for that link, it looks as though it should all be working, but unfortunately it isn't. Tried to get Radio 4 from where Radio 4 was last night, nothing, so I have just done another retune (which took about an hour, and came up with 95 channels, and there it all was again. Very strange.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Analogue was FAR superiour.


----------

